
Chipotle to test burrito delivery by drone with Project Wing at Virginia Tech - doppp
https://techcrunch.com/2016/09/08/chipotle-to-test-burrito-delivery-by-drone-with-project-wing-at-virginia-tech/
======
Cozumel
10,000 workers are currently suing Chipotle (
[http://money.cnn.com/2016/08/29/news/economy/chipotle-
lawsui...](http://money.cnn.com/2016/08/29/news/economy/chipotle-lawsuit-
nearly-10000-workers/) )

Automating their workflow, at least part of it, will go a long way to stopping
labour disputes in the future. No workers = no problems!

